# What is this worth? Kinda got my eye.



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

It is a McCormick W-9. The guy selling it has it listed as an International W-9. Think this would make a worth while project tractor>

W-9 International


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This tractor has a stuck engine. What kind of risk is there in salvaging this engine? Are parts and repair techniques available to allow restoration? They seem to be priced well below other tractor brands such as John Deere, Massey Ferguson, and International. Why such a large price disparity? :truth:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

tin looks good but i think that is to much to pay for for one with stuck engine.another thing that pops red flags up is the fact it has rear radial tires likely put on in the last few years. i don't know anyone who would spend the $ putting tires on a tractor that doesn't run makes me think it was running and something happened to engine. just my thoughts


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

I agree with Bear, It seems a little high for one with a stuck engine. The tires are used radials so may have been put on used, in which case would ease some of the engine fears, but even so, if you had to put in a complete rebuild you could easily look at $1000 US.

The reason that the IH models tend to run a little less is that there are a LOT more of each IH model made. IH made more H tractors than MH made tractors! The early JDs tended to be small runs too.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

As is, it's high, if a person could get the engine loose with out much work it might be worth it. As many of tractor collect know always expect the worse on a stuck engine. To redo the engine with piston and sleeves you would probably have 2000.00 in it.
caseman-d


----------

